

Internet Meme Timeline - michael_dorfman
http://www.dipity.com/user/tatercakes/timeline/Internet_Memes

======
sh1mmer
This is awesome.

I actually really like the timeline widget they used too. Anyone know if it's
the MIT one?

~~~
davidmathers
It's custom. No connection to the SIMILE project.

